# CCD This Year? (2007)



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow. Lot's of people looking but nobody's talking. Are we all holding our breath?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

do you think the death is a part of the problem.

as to here I have no current 'breaking news' to report since I do not own a boat to go and check my hives.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope you prepared your bees with life jackets. You have certainly had enough rain.
Frank


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

*As of 7/15/07...*

Inspected 12 colonies in four locations. All were re-starts from packages purchased in Georgia. All story and a half hives using dead-out equipment from last year. All with one to three medium supers - mostly just one. Gentle bees, considering the meager forage here right now due to extended dry weather. Excellent brood patterns in all. No mites in any inspected drone brood (pleasant surprise). All Italians.

Heard from someone who was experiencing problems in Colorado. Their noted indicators seemed to be the appearance of shotgun brood patterns and significant numbers of swarm cells.

FYI.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I really think that anyone who suspects that they have CCD should get a second opinion. Self diagnosis of a "new" disease or disorder is subjective, in my opinion. It's too easy to just say,"Well it must be from CCD.".


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

sqkcrk,

I am the one in Colorado with the problems. I have spoken with Eric Vanegaldorf, Dave Hackenburg, and Eric Mussen. All of them agree that what we are experiencing is "CCD". Once again, I extend an open invatation to come look for your own knowledge. It is absolutley incredible!!! Make no mistake the symtoms I described to John are just the start. I don't know what causes it. Perhaps our practices, perhaps not. For everyones sake I hope it is something we have done.

bE


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

simplyhoney writes:
I am the one in Colorado with the problems.

tecumseh ask:
I think I have asked this in the past (not certain if I obtained a reply???) what afb (tylan vs terramicin) preventative treatment do you use?

secondly what are you seeing? (perhaps you could point me to a previous description in some other thread).


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Simply Honey,
I may be in Co in a month. I'd like to come and visit, maybe lend a hand. Your invitation should shut up a few of the "It don't exist" crowd. I've seen it and am sorry for your troubles. I was struck by what Denis Andersen found in Australia years ago. In a drought the pH of the soil changed somewhat, becoming more acid. This, for some reason allowed heavy metals to be absorbed by the plant. This cleared up in some cases by trapping out local pollen and feeding a substitute. Others have speculated that concentrations of pesticide or fertilizer in the water supply, which go up in times of drought, could be the culprit. Write me with contact data at "dickm at snet.net." 

dickm


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

News Video CCD 2007

http://www.thepittsburghchannel.com/news/13706783/detail.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

simplyhoney said:


> sqkcrk,
> 
> I am the one in Colorado with the problems. I have spoken with Eric Vanegaldorf, Dave Hackenburg, and Eric Mussen. All of them agree that what we are experiencing is "CCD". Once again, I extend an open invatation to come look for your own knowledge. It is absolutley incredible!!! Make no mistake the symtoms I described to John are just the start. I don't know what causes it. Perhaps our practices, perhaps not. For everyones sake I hope it is something we have done.
> 
> bE


I wasn't singling anyone out w/ my suggestion. But, when I hear folks from my area, folks who I have inspected in the past, who claim CCD colonies because their colonies were near corn fields last year, the same fields that I was next to too, I have to be suspicious of their diagnosis.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

*All quiet?*

Nothing to report on my end. 

"Disappearing" disappearing disease?


----------

